# Tai kik



## yak sao (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard of _tai kik. _From what I have found on the web, which isn't much, it sounds like tai chi. Is it tai chi, simply under a different dialect?
There is a chinese man in my town who runs a little shop and he says that is the style he practices


----------



## clfsean (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep... Tai Kihk Kuen is Cantonese for Taiji Quantitatively.

Sent from my Thunderbolt on Tapatalk. Excuse the auto-correct spelling errors.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 20, 2011)

so then, are there different families ( yang, chen, wu, etc) or does it have its own distinct flavor?


----------



## clfsean (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah all the same families (Yeung, Chan, Ng, Soen, etc...) it's just the Canto pronunciation of the common Mandarin. 

I personally use Tai Gihk as opposed to Kihk, but that's dialect differences in Canto. But same thing... Tai Kihk Kuen == Taiji Quan.


----------

